# [SOLVED] does playing games online takes lots of bandwidth and limit?



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hey guys
I sometimes play some games online but not much cause my connection speed is awful (128kpbs) and with a download limit of 5 gb per month
so I sometimes play GRID online (with some online lag )
the thing that I want to ask is this :
does games online consume lots of bandwidth and limit?
I mean some infos needs to be downloaded etc...
so how much can an online game consume? is it risky to play online games everyday with my current limit? (they don't charge me extra if I exceeds the limit they just stop my account till I get another one and it's 40$) :sigh:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: does playing games online takes lots of bandwidth and limit?*

It depends on the game, some use more bandwidth than others. As a rough guide, it's probably about 10-20mb per hour.

Leave *Bitmeter 2* (freeware) running in the background while you're playing online to see how much data is being transferred.

With such a small cap of 5GB/month, you might want to leave Bitmeter running all the time in the system tray. You can set it to warn you when you're approaching the 5GB limit. You can also look at charts and graphs showing your bandwidth usage per hour, day, week and month.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: does playing games online takes lots of bandwidth and limit?*

Hosting servers would also use a decent amount of bandwidth.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: does playing games online takes lots of bandwidth and limit?*

I'm glad I have unlimited bandwidth, you can get a package like that for a monthly fee.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: does playing games online takes lots of bandwidth and limit?*

I'll use that freeware Koala
thanks for the tips guys

I'll mark this thread as solved


----------

